# 1.5km long field, Loire (ish) wanted.



## Chesta

I'm looking to organise a flight archery competition in mid-July 2024, which involves shooting arrows at distances up to 1.3km.
I'm trying to find someone to rent a field (grass) from that is minimum 1.5km long (250m wide) that will allow me to host such an event, hopefully somewhere in the Loire, but not 100% set on that region, can be flexible.
I've found 3 chateau with the land of that size to host it on, but they won't rent it out at that time of year because they are all open for public to visit (I can see the media headlines already). There's a couple of grass airfields in the region too, but they are all too short, and the ones that are long enough have tarmac runways, not grass.

Can anyone point (bad pun intended) me in a direction to find something suitable please? Contacts, directories etc. 
Many thanks.


----------



## BackinFrance

I suggest you contact arche.france.org


----------



## Chesta

Thanks. I'm already working with World Archery, it's the land I need to find...


----------



## BackinFrance

But cannot the French branch provide suggestions on how to find something. It's not just the size and type of land, and places that are already booked, but the legalities and ability to put in place the necessary safety measures.


----------



## Chesta

All event planning, logistics, safety, traffic management, event support etc are already in place- they simply travel to the venue. Contract negotiations are with whoever the landowner is and the local mairie, their events team, police, emergency services etc. It's finding the venue that's the main issue here.


----------



## Lydi

Erm...


BackinFrance said:


> arche.france.org


I think that's an organisation that cares for handicapped people, BiF (??)

I understand that you want to rent the land directly yourselves, Chesta, but maybe the archery federations in France have more knowledge of where to find such venues, though I've just (speed) read this document published by the Pays de la Loire archery federation and they don't mention any facilities that length. The contact details are at the end of the document.


----------



## Chesta

Thanks Lydi. Yes, it's proving to be difficult to find anywhere suitable. Usual target shooting venues are already established, there's quite a big network across Europe of those available, they are much shorter distances. The federations/organisations are scratching their heads too about this. Hence me asking here, if anybody knows any farmers, land owners etc.


----------



## Bevdeforges

I believe the organization you should be in contact with is this one: https://www.ffta.fr/

Like many sports, archery is to a certain extent regulated here in France. (Actually, farmers and large landowners are, too and may not have "idle spaces" available to rent out in mid-summer - between cultivation and the high tourist season.) If there are suitable fields available, you may well need assistance from the FFTA to make sure all the necessary requirements are met. Add to that the little detail that the Paris Olympics is scheduled for July 26 to August 11 which could mean that resources for another international event are a bit limited.


----------



## BackinFrance

Lydi said:


> Erm...
> 
> I think that's an organisation that cares for handicapped people, BiF (??)
> 
> I understand that you want to rent the land directly yourselves, Chesta, but maybe the archery federations in France have more knowledge of where to find such venues, though I've just (speed) read this document published by the Pays de la Loire archery federation and they don't mention any facilities that length. The contact details are at the end of the document.


Don't know how that happened but I couldn't link to the site on my phone. I had thought I put in the site for the the Fédération française de tir à l'arc. Sorry OP though it appears you are working with them anyway.


----------



## Chesta

Bevdeforges said:


> I believe the organization you should be in contact with is this one: https://www.ffta.fr/
> 
> Like many sports, archery is to a certain extent regulated here in France. (Actually, farmers and large landowners are, too and may not have "idle spaces" available to rent out in mid-summer - between cultivation and the high tourist season.) If there are suitable fields available, you may well need assistance from the FFTA to make sure all the necessary requirements are met. Add to that the little detail that the Paris Olympics is scheduled for July 26 to August 11 which could mean that resources for another international event are a bit limited.


Thank you. Yes, FFTA is exactly the same structure as Archery GB. It's the same sort of structure in every country. A bit like football- the FA and FIFA etc. WA use regional country teams to make language and logistics easier for events to run. The Olympics start on the 26th July and WA run all archery on behalf of the IOC, using staff teams from the hosting country. No firm schedule has been published to my knowledge yet, but usually Olympic archery is one of the early starters. If all goes well, this event will be a couple of days before the 26th, to enable invited international teams to take part if they wish. 
Regarding farmers crops and idle spaces- what has happened in other countries is WA (via sponsors) pay the farmer for yield loss on the land used. If the event is pre-harvest, the farmer cuts the grass for silage earlier than he/she normally would and WA sponsors pay for that and his/her loss, plus the rent for the event. The exception to that rule is when the event goes to the USA - Bonneville Salt Flats are used- not much need to cut grass there ;-)


----------

